# Waterfowl upgrade



## Jwarren (Jul 26, 2011)

Right now I'm shooting a Mossberg 535 pump, I'm thinking of upgrading to an auto-loader. I was wondering what you guys were shooting and what would be the most common recommendation. I will also do a lot of dove hunting with the same shotgun so I will need something that is going to consistently kick out the smaller loads. I'm trying to make a well educated decision before I commit myself


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

price range?


----------



## Jwarren (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd like this to be the last shotgun I will ever buy, but I don't want to completely break the bank. So I'd like to max out around $2000.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sbe_ii


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Versamax is pretty sweet. Recoil is pretty mild and it shoots everything. Hair heavier than some of the inertia guns I think but it's personal preference. Go pick some up and see what points/fits well. Confidence in what you have goes a long way IMHO


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

SBE 2 all day every day.


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beretta A400 Extreme. Softest shooting 12 guage out there.


----------



## Minnow Pause (Sep 4, 2013)

I went with the berretta a400 and love this gun. While looking at some cheaper options, one of the ones I was really intrigued by was the Franchi Affinity model which is very similar and heard nothing but nice things about.

Good luck.


----------



## texasfisherman (Mar 9, 2007)

Last gun you ever buy? Benelli.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I like my SX3. Way under your max price range, but still a nice gun.


----------



## Brian10 (Sep 6, 2007)

You'll probably have to test them out for yourself as you can see the responses are all across the board. I went with the Versa Max myself.


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

Beretta A-400... except no substitutes!!!


----------



## txwader247 (Sep 2, 2005)

You are gonna hear SBE II or Beretta A400 a lot mixed in with Versamax, SX3, and Brownings. Personally, I spent about 3 months researching and decided on the Beretta A400. I absolutely love it, but I have a friend with an SBE II who doesn't like the way it shoulders for him. Your best bet is to try them all out. I'd be more than happy to let you shoot my A400 if we can arrange something. Just message me if you are interested.


----------



## Jwarren (Jul 26, 2011)

The Franchi Affinity is looking pretty good. the reading I have been able to find so far looks like they are Made in the Benelli Urbino facility. I need to find somewhere I can go test fire before I buy. I know you can at Athena Gun Club, but the are not Benelli vendors.


----------



## jg53 (Apr 4, 2012)

I purchased the a400. I have no regrets, great gun, easy to swing, the Kick Off system reduces the recoil to minimum. 

I also have a Benelli Nova, not much to compare between the two, however, I do prefer the way the Nova shoulders over the Beretta. I have gotten used to shouldering both and now it doesn't bother me which one I shoot. 

I chose the a400 because of your same reason. It will be the last shotgun I buy.


----------



## Tilly_Bend (Jun 27, 2013)

I went through the same thing last year and before I did my research I was stuck on a SBE but after reading reviews and shouldering guns for a couple months I went with the A400. I love this gun have had no problems with it. I took it dove hunting for the first time this year and it might be replacing my citori as my go to dove gun.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

txwader247 said:


> You are gonna hear SBE II or Beretta A400


I've had both and sold the beretta.. still have the SBE II


----------



## wormburner (Sep 23, 2013)

Iâ€™ve had my Benelli M1 super 90 for about 20 years and its never missed a beat, itâ€™ll eat any shell you throw in it. Ive never had a single problem with the gun and its had thousands of rounds thru it.
Last year I bought the Beretta A400 Xtreme and the A400 Xplor (20 gauge). The Xtreme is a nice gun but I personally donâ€™t like how it shoulders or the feel of it, maybe im just used to the M1. However the Xplor is a sweet shooting little gun, it feels great, points and swings even better. The only problem I had was it would not cycle dove loads, Brileyâ€™s replaced the factory spring and it has preformed flawlessly ever since. 
IMO the Benelli â€˜s require a little less care than the Berettas do. Either way theyâ€™ll both last you a lifetime, you just might have to give the Beretta a little more TLC than the Benelliâ€™s.


----------



## robspinn (Feb 15, 2007)

I bought the A400 Extreme last year and am very pleased with it. The Benelli is a great gun, but has significantly more recoil. On a recent dove hunt, two of my buddies shooting SBE II's had sore shoulders by the second day. I was shooting a Remington 11-87 and A400 and never got sore at all. 
My A400 will shoot 7/8 ounce light loads and cycle them. The SBE II will not.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

I have both the SBE-II and the A-400 and both are great guns. The A-400 has a kickoff pad (wood stock) and kicks less than the SBE-II. Both guns have cycled everything that I have shot through them. I have had the Benelli since 2005 and no problems after many many shells shot through it. I have had the Beretta since 2010 and shot many shells through it also. The only time I ever had an issue with the Beretta was in a cold pouring rain and it was cycling a little slower than normal, but that was probably from my lack of cleaning. It would be which ever one feels right to you.

Good luck.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Im looking for a new duck gun as well. Does anyone know of a sporting clay or skeet course/store in the Houston area that offers a "try before you buy" deal?


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

leadhead10 said:


> Im looking for a new duck gun as well. Does anyone know of a sporting clay or skeet course/store in the Houston area that offers a "try before you buy" deal?


Yeah you can try my new SBE 2 before you go buy one then when my SBE2 performance shop waterfowl edition comes in in January you can shoot that then you will wanna buy it.


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Super Vinci will be my next purchase! I have the Vinci which has been commandeered by my oldest son. The Vinci has been flawless so far but I really like the new features on the Super Vinci.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

Sbe ii


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Autoloader = Benelli
Over/Under = Beretta


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Super Vinci for me. I've never had a problem with mine and it's the easiest gun I've ever owned to clean.


----------



## aquafowlr (May 21, 2004)

If you don't need 31/2" shells go with the m2. I've had mine since they came out. Never misses a beat. And I put mine thru hell.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

BigAL33 said:


> Super Vinci will be my next purchase! I have the Vinci which has been commandeered by my oldest son. The Vinci has been flawless so far but I really like the new features on the Super Vinci.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that wrap??


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

aquafowlr said:


> If you don't need 31/2" shells go with the m2. I've had mine since they came out. Never misses a beat. And I put mine thru hell.


I just got a m2 and I love it. 3 1/2" is over rated. I killed a ton of ducks and geese with 2 3/4"


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

outtotrout09 said:


> Where did you get that wrap??


Camo Solutions dipped my Vinci in Brush Country Camo. They're based in Evening Shade, Arkansas. camo-solutions.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Duck_Hunter (Jul 21, 2009)

letsgofishbro said:


> Yeah you can try my new SBE 2 before you go buy one then when my SBE2 performance shop waterfowl edition comes in in January you can shoot that then you will wanna buy it.


Yeah, I was kind of sad that they didn't have a performance shop waterfowl edition for the Beretta A-400... So I took my new Beretta A-400 to Briley and made a SUPER performance edition.

Had Trigger Job Done
Lengthened Forcing Cone
Polished the Action
Larger Cocking Handel
Slammer Button
Full Set of Briley Chokes


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

letsgofishbro said:


> Yeah you can try my new SBE 2 before you go buy one then when my SBE2 performance shop waterfowl edition comes in in January you can shoot that then you will wanna buy it.


Sounds good! SBE2 and the Super Vinci are on my list to checkout but I'm partial to Brownings so the Maxus and new A5 are on my list. Also have read good things about the Winchester SX3 and Beretta A400. TOO MANY CHOICES!!

I will be working most of the duck season this year so my trusty/rusty 11-87 and I will be patiently looking for an upgrade.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Jwarren said:


> The Franchi Affinity is looking pretty good. the reading I have been able to find so far looks like they are Made in the Benelli Urbino facility. I need to find somewhere I can go test fire before I buy. I know you can at Athena Gun Club, but the are not Benelli vendors.


They are, and use the inertia driven recoil system.

The Affinity is a good shooting gun. Pretty light, pointed and shouldered well for me. It was the gun I was going to buy. 2 weeks after I shot my friends, I was ready to buy and could not find an Affinity ANYWHERE. I could find them in 20ga, but not 12.

Decided to go with the SX3. A week later basspro had the affinity in stock, on sale for $100 off. My luck.

However, I bought the SX3 without ever shooting one prior. I just liked how it felt. After shooting it, I am glad I bought it over the Affinity. The sx3 is a much softer shooting gun. Even with dove loads(which my SX3 has ALWAYS shot with no issues), you can tell a good difference in recoil between my SX3, and the heavier kicking Affinity. Its your choice on that, I like a lighter recoiling gun, some dont mind as much. Both are reliable as can be, and will probably never leave you stranded. They are also WAY under your initial post of a $2000 budget.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Also, the A-5 is a great gun to look at as well. Another buddy of mine has one, and its a nice shooter.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Boom



hightide82 said:


> Beretta A400 Extreme. Softest shooting 12 guage out there.


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

Here is my experience with Benelli and my Super Vinci. Last hunt of duck season last year I got a bulge in my barrel on my Super Vinci (im not going to say/guess how it happened) sent it into Benelli for repairs.

First they donâ€™t just sell a replacement barrel for a super vinci, you have to buy a â€˜whole new gunâ€™ that whole new gun costs 700$. Second to replace that whole new gun AKA the barrel it takes 7 months. I finally got my shotgun back 2 weeks ago. If youâ€™re not going to be shooting 3.5 get the M1 if you need 3.5 go with SBE2. 

I will never recommend the super vinci, while a bulge in the barrel is not common it defiantly not unheard of, I think they should give you another option instead of buying a whole new gun (yes they left all my old internals in the â€˜new gunâ€™).


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

gas operated guns kick less, but need a little more frequent cleaning...
inertia guns tend to be less sensitive, but recoil harder.
if you don't really need 3.5in capability, 3in are way cheaper.


----------



## Garwood57 (Jul 1, 2007)

Kweber is spot on. I love my Winchester SX3 and my daughter's Browning Silver Hunter.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Bigsharks6 said:


> Here is my experience with Benelli and my Super Vinci. Last hunt of duck season last year I got a bulge in my barrel on my Super Vinci (im not going to say/guess how it happened) sent it into Benelli for repairs.
> 
> First they donâ€™t just sell a replacement barrel for a super vinci, you have to buy a â€˜whole new gunâ€™ that whole new gun costs 700$. Second to replace that whole new gun AKA the barrel it takes 7 months. I finally got my shotgun back 2 weeks ago. If youâ€™re not going to be shooting 3.5 get the M1 if you need 3.5 go with SBE2.
> 
> I will never recommend the super vinci, while a bulge in the barrel is not common it defiantly not unheard of, I think they should give you another option instead of buying a whole new gun (yes they left all my old internals in the â€˜new gunâ€™).


They dont sell a replacement barrel? Sounds like I dont want a Benelli!


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

> gas operated guns kick less, but need a little more frequent cleaning...
> inertia guns tend to be less sensitive, but recoil harder.
> if you don't really need 3.5in capability, 3in are way cheaper.


Great post here. I can say that I have several guns capable of shooting 3 1/2" shells and always shoot 3". If you don't need the 3 1/2" gun, the M-2 Benelli or the 3" A-400 Beretta would be great guns.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the new Browning A-5 is prolly a nice gun (in wood and blued, please... I don't care for the painted plastic stuff, even tho they're better suited for adverse conditions)... anyway, it's Brownings inertia answer to the Itailian guns...
I have an old classic Auto-5 and it's fun to feel the ca-chunk of the long-recoil action.
when I get the opportunity to waterfowl, I drag along my Mossy 835 I bought the first yr they came out...except teal.. then I use a rather ugly Rem1100 skeet barrel (scarred up and bought cheap) the 1oz iron 6 shot seems to work well.
bought a new Rem1100 sporting20 for doves this yr.. like it a lot so far.


----------



## duckmania (Jun 3, 2014)

Lot of nice guns listed. I love my SBE II. Its as rugged as they come, you can whack ducks, use it to pull yourself out of the mud, clean it thoroughly in 20 minutes and never have to worry about it. Like the post above, Semi's- get a Benelli, OU's - get Beretta. 
Good luck.


----------



## LA Wader (Oct 22, 2013)

IMO a SBE-II is the 870 of the auto shotguns. Mine has been used and abused since 2005! Many cases of shells fired through it with minimal malfunctions.


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

The gun for you is the one that shoulders the best,and is far as brand goes as long as it starts with a B you should be fine.Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Shepherd88 (Mar 19, 2014)

*great gun*

Versamax; great gun pice is about 1200-1300 shoots like a 20g recoil is amazing u can look up the charts and compar the recoils to other guns, gun is about 7.7bl where the sb2 is some where around 6.5 i just bought two one for me and the wife shot last weekend three cases and wife had no complants i ran some 31/2 through it felt great could do it all day think it is a gun u should look into


----------



## quackattack (Jul 4, 2011)

i got a benelli m2 that ive had since the first year they came out. i clean before dove season, and after spring turkey season. i hunt saltwater and dont take care of my gun...no case, dogs dripping water all over it, lays in the bottom of the boat....very minimal malfunctions..the dip really helps with barrel rust, but with all the scratches, it looks like i might be creating max6 camo...i treat it so bad, that every year before opening day i tell my wife that it could be a rough christmas for the kids...lol. i shoot approximately to 2 cases of 3" steel, and maybe 2 cases of the cheapest dove loads i can find a year. i think the gun is 9 years old. so the math says im coming up on 10,000 rounds! it truly could be a sad christmas soon. benelli has me sold on their products


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

leadhead10 said:


> They dont sell a replacement barrel? Sounds like I dont want a Benelli!


Only the Super Vinci doesnt have a replacement barrel. because the barrel and the reciever are one, thus making the barrel the 'gun'. I agree the SBE2 is the 870 of the semi-autos. whatever gun you get if your hunting saltwater get it dipped!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Bigsharks6 said:


> Only the Super Vinci doesnt have a replacement barrel. because the barrel and the reciever are one, thus making the barrel the 'gun'.


Thats interesting. I didnt realize it was all one piece. Everyone that has a Benelli loves so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Bigsharks6 (Jun 23, 2005)

leadhead10 said:


> Thats interesting. I didnt realize it was all one piece. Everyone that has a Benelli loves so they must be doing something right.


yup its what sold me, the gun comes in 3 sections, the stock, the mag tub and trigger assy and the reciever and barrel. great idea easy to take apart easy cleaning... bad if you ever have a problem, dont get me wrong replacement barrels on any gun arent cheap... just makes me mad i had to replace the whole dang thing. BTW have 2 other benellis i never clean them once during duck season, strictly hunt the Laguna.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

The SBE can get replacement barrels. My gun came with a 28" and I bought a 26" for duck hunting. Don't know about the other models but I do know the SBE can get extra barrels.


----------



## Reel Fowlers (Apr 20, 2012)

Browning Maxus


----------



## John1373 (May 25, 2013)

leadhead10 said:


> Sounds good! SBE2 and the Super Vinci are on my list to checkout but I'm partial to Brownings so the Maxus and new A5 are on my list. Also have read good things about the Winchester SX3 and Beretta A400. TOO MANY CHOICES!!
> 
> I will be working most of the duck season this year so my trusty/rusty 11-87 and I will be patiently looking for an upgrade.


The Beretta A400 is a piece of junk!!


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

I shoot a Browning Maxus. I love it. I have already ran a case of 3" through it this year. Zero Problems.


----------



## txlenchs (Jul 28, 2012)

*M2 and Extrema2*

I started with a Benelli 28" M2 I got at pawn shop for $600 about 6 years ago, added nice Briley chokes, only does 3" shells. Bought Beretta Extrema 2 26" for me and son as like 3 1/2 shells for geese. Both are just sweet guns, easy to take completely apart and clean. M2 seems to be a more sturdier gun...but E2 is a great, easy to hold, soft shooting gun. No problems with any of them. Good hunting.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Shep1373 said:


> The Beretta A400 is a piece of junk!!


Thank you for sharing your enlightened opinion without any information to back it up.

I'll let yall know how the "piece of junk" that I just bought does this week.


----------



## Lsube0555 (Dec 10, 2012)

Shep1373 said:


> The Beretta A400 is a piece of junk!!


I have two a400 with more rounds thru them in the last two years then many of the sbe and vinci on the average hunter, I've had zero problems or failures but then again I take care of my guns, boldly stating it's junk is an opinion, and I doubt that you have had one and ran thousands of rounds thru it? I mean the guy was asking for ideas with people that have had the guns and shot them, I have owned all the ones stated in the last two years, we hunt a lot, and I get dealer discounts on certain models which allows me to try them out , I kept the a400 and the sx3 next in line was the maxus followed by the vinci, just didn't care for the shape of it great shooting but didn't fit my style, the sx3 is the fastest cycling and pretty light as well, best bang for the buck!


----------



## brant7574 (Dec 19, 2006)

I bought a new Browning A5 this year and have ran a few cases of dove load through it and a case or so of 3" steel shot through it with zero failures. The gun shoulders great for me and the recoil isn't bad, with that said I have shot a 870 for nearly 30 years though. I like the idea of going from light dove loads to 3-1/2" and not have to worry about a problem ejecting or feeding. Overall it is a great gun.


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

texasfisherman said:


> Last gun you ever buy? Benelli.


Yep. Got an m2. Love it


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

SBE II 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol......this can go on for ever and ever and ever.....
Just buy a gun and let us know what you chose.....


----------



## Sprig101 (Sep 11, 2011)

Do you still have 870 if you do please call me at 936-402-5673. My name is Dan.


----------

